# [SOLVED] The Freezing Just Wont End



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME INFO FILES FROM MY HP8655 256MB PENT III. PLEASE MAKE IT STOP LOCKING UP FOR NO APPARENT REASON.
Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using Full CD /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=F:\WIN98 /IZ /IS /IQ /IT /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 6.0.2800.1106
Uptime: 0:00:02:07
Normal mode
On "LYNN" as "lynn"

GenuineIntel x86 Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 1 
255MB RAM
92% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (13701MB free)
Available space on drive C: 13701MB of 14301MB (FAT32)
Available space on drive D: 14293MB of 14293MB (FAT32)
IRQ 9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
IRQ 9	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
IRQ 11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 11	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 14	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 15	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0000 - x000F	Direct memory access controller
x0010 - x001F	Motherboard resources
x0020 - x0021	Programmable interrupt controller
x0024 - x0025	Motherboard resources
x0028 - x0029	Motherboard resources
x002C - x002D	Motherboard resources
x0030 - x0031	Motherboard resources
x0034 - x0035	Motherboard resources
x0038 - x0039	Motherboard resources
x003C - x003D	Motherboard resources
x0040 - x0043	System timer
x0050 - x0053	Motherboard resources
x0060 - x0060	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
x0061 - x0061	System speaker
x0064 - x0064	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
x0070 - x0071	System CMOS/real time clock
x0072 - x0077	Motherboard resources
x0080 - x0080	Motherboard resources
x0081 - x008F	Direct memory access controller
x0090 - x009F	Motherboard resources
x00A0 - x00A1	Programmable interrupt controller
x00A4 - x00A5	Motherboard resources
x00A8 - x00A9	Motherboard resources
x00AC - x00AD	Motherboard resources
x00B0 - x00B5	Motherboard resources
x00B8 - x00B9	Motherboard resources
x00BC - x00BD	Motherboard resources
x00C0 - x00DF	Direct memory access controller
x00F0 - x00FE	Numeric data processor
x0170 - x0177	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0170 - x0177	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x01F0 - x01F7	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x01F0 - x01F7	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0200 - x0207	Gameport Joystick
x02F8 - x02FF	Communications Port (COM2)
x0300 - x0301	MPU-401 Compatible
x0376 - x0376	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0376 - x0376	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0378 - x037F	Printer Port (LPT1)
x03B0 - x03BB	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x03C0 - x03DF	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x03F0 - x03F5	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
x03F6 - x03F6	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x03F6 - x03F6	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x03F7 - x03F7	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
x03F8 - x03FF	Communications Port (COM1)
x04D0 - x04D1	Motherboard resources
x0570 - x0577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0570 - x0577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x05F0 - x05F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x05F0 - x05F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0600 - x067F	Motherboard resources
x0776 - x0776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0776 - x0776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x07B0 - x07BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x07C0 - x07DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x07F6 - x07F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x07F6 - x07F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0970 - x0977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0970 - x0977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x09F0 - x09F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x09F0 - x09F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0B76 - x0B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0B76 - x0B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0BB0 - x0BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x0BC0 - x0BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x0BF6 - x0BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0BF6 - x0BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0CF8 - x0CFF	PCI bus
x0D70 - x0D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0D70 - x0D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0DF0 - x0DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0DF0 - x0DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0F76 - x0F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0F76 - x0F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x0FB0 - x0FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x0FC0 - x0FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x0FF6 - x0FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x0FF6 - x0FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1000 - x105F	Motherboard resources
x1060 - x107F	Motherboard resources
x1080 - x109F	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
x10A0 - x10A7	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x10A0 - x10AF	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x10A8 - x10AF	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x10B0 - x10BF	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
x1170 - x1177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1170 - x1177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1180 - x11BF	Motherboard resources
x11F0 - x11F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x11F0 - x11F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1376 - x1376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1376 - x1376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x13B0 - x13BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x13C0 - x13DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x13F6 - x13F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x13F6 - x13F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1570 - x1577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1570 - x1577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x15F0 - x15F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x15F0 - x15F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1776 - x1776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1776 - x1776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x17B0 - x17BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x17C0 - x17DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x17F6 - x17F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x17F6 - x17F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1970 - x1977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1970 - x1977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x19F0 - x19F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x19F0 - x19F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1B76 - x1B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1B76 - x1B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1BB0 - x1BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x1BC0 - x1BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x1BF6 - x1BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1BF6 - x1BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1C00 - x1C7F	Motherboard resources
x1D70 - x1D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1D70 - x1D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1DF0 - x1DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1DF0 - x1DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1F76 - x1F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1F76 - x1F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x1FB0 - x1FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x1FC0 - x1FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x1FF6 - x1FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x1FF6 - x1FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2000 - x2FFF	Intel 82801AA PCI Bridge
x2080 - x20FF	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
x2170 - x2177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2170 - x2177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x21F0 - x21F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x21F0 - x21F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2376 - x2376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2376 - x2376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x23B0 - x23BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x23C0 - x23DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x23F6 - x23F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x23F6 - x23F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2570 - x2577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2570 - x2577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x25F0 - x25F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x25F0 - x25F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2776 - x2776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2776 - x2776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x27B0 - x27BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x27C0 - x27DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x27F6 - x27F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x27F6 - x27F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2970 - x2977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2970 - x2977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x29F0 - x29F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x29F0 - x29F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2B76 - x2B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2B76 - x2B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2BB0 - x2BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x2BC0 - x2BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x2BF6 - x2BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2BF6 - x2BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2D70 - x2D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2D70 - x2D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2DF0 - x2DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2DF0 - x2DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2F76 - x2F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2F76 - x2F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x2FB0 - x2FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x2FC0 - x2FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x2FF6 - x2FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x2FF6 - x2FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3170 - x3177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3170 - x3177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x31F0 - x31F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x31F0 - x31F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3376 - x3376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3376 - x3376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x33B0 - x33BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x33C0 - x33DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x33F6 - x33F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x33F6 - x33F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3570 - x3577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3570 - x3577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x35F0 - x35F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x35F0 - x35F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3776 - x3776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3776 - x3776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x37B0 - x37BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x37C0 - x37DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x37F6 - x37F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x37F6 - x37F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3970 - x3977	Alias of  Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3970 - x3977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x39F0 - x39F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x39F0 - x39F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3B76 - x3B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3B76 - x3B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3BB0 - x3BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x3BC0 - x3BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x3BF6 - x3BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3BF6 - x3BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3D70 - x3D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3D70 - x3D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3DF0 - x3DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3DF0 - x3DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3F76 - x3F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3F76 - x3F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x3FB0 - x3FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x3FC0 - x3FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x3FF6 - x3FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x3FF6 - x3FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4170 - x4177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4170 - x4177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x41F0 - x41F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x41F0 - x41F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4376 - x4376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4376 - x4376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x43B0 - x43BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x43C0 - x43DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x43F6 - x43F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x43F6 - x43F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4570 - x4577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4570 - x4577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x45F0 - x45F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x45F0 - x45F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4776 - x4776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4776 - x4776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x47B0 - x47BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x47C0 - x47DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x47F6 - x47F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x47F6 - x47F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4970 - x4977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4970 - x4977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x49F0 - x49F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x49F0 - x49F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4B76 - x4B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4B76 - x4B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4BB0 - x4BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x4BC0 - x4BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x4BF6 - x4BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4BF6 - x4BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4D70 - x4D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4D70 - x4D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4DF0 - x4DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4DF0 - x4DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4F76 - x4F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4F76 - x4F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x4FB0 - x4FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x4FC0 - x4FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x4FF6 - x4FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x4FF6 - x4FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5170 - x5177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5170 - x5177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x51F0 - x51F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x51F0 - x51F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5376 - x5376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5376 - x5376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x53B0 - x53BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x53C0 - x53DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x53F6 - x53F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x53F6 - x53F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5570 - x5577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5570 - x5577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x55F0 - x55F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x55F0 - x55F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5776 - x5776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5776 - x5776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x57B0 - x57BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x57C0 - x57DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x57F6 - x57F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x57F6 - x57F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5970 - x5977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5970 - x5977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x59F0 - x59F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x59F0 - x59F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5B76 - x5B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5B76 - x5B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5BB0 - x5BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x5BC0 - x5BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x5BF6 - x5BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5BF6 - x5BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5D70 - x5D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5D70 - x5D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5DF0 - x5DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5DF0 - x5DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5F76 - x5F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5F76 - x5F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x5FB0 - x5FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x5FC0 - x5FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x5FF6 - x5FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x5FF6 - x5FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6170 - x6177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6170 - x6177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x61F0 - x61F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x61F0 - x61F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6376 - x6376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6376 - x6376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x63B0 - x63BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x63C0 - x63DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x63F6 - x63F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x63F6 - x63F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6570 - x6577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6570 - x6577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x65F0 - x65F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x65F0 - x65F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6776 - x6776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6776 - x6776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x67B0 - x67BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x67C0 - x67DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x67F6 - x67F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x67F6 - x67F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6970 - x6977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6970 - x6977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x69F0 - x69F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x69F0 - x69F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6B76 - x6B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6B76 - x6B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6BB0 - x6BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x6BC0 - x6BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x6BF6 - x6BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6BF6 - x6BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6D70 - x6D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6D70 - x6D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6DF0 - x6DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6DF0 - x6DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6F76 - x6F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6F76 - x6F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x6FB0 - x6FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x6FC0 - x6FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x6FF6 - x6FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x6FF6 - x6FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7170 - x7177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7170 - x7177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x71F0 - x71F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x71F0 - x71F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7376 - x7376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7376 - x7376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x73B0 - x73BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x73C0 - x73DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x73F6 - x73F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x73F6 - x73F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7570 - x7577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7570 - x7577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x75F0 - x75F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x75F0 - x75F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7776 - x7776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7776 - x7776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x77B0 - x77BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x77C0 - x77DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x77F6 - x77F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x77F6 - x77F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7970 - x7977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7970 - x7977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x79F0 - x79F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x79F0 - x79F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7B76 - x7B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7B76 - x7B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7BB0 - x7BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x7BC0 - x7BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x7BF6 - x7BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7BF6 - x7BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7D70 - x7D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7D70 - x7D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7DF0 - x7DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7DF0 - x7DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7F76 - x7F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7F76 - x7F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x7FB0 - x7FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x7FC0 - x7FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x7FF6 - x7FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x7FF6 - x7FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8170 - x8177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8170 - x8177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x81F0 - x81F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x81F0 - x81F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8376 - x8376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8376 - x8376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x83B0 - x83BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x83C0 - x83DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x83F6 - x83F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x83F6 - x83F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8570 - x8577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8570 - x8577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x85F0 - x85F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x85F0 - x85F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8776 - x8776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8776 - x8776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x87B0 - x87BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x87C0 - x87DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x87F6 - x87F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x87F6 - x87F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8970 - x8977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8970 - x8977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x89F0 - x89F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x89F0 - x89F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8B76 - x8B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8B76 - x8B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8BB0 - x8BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x8BC0 - x8BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x8BF6 - x8BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8BF6 - x8BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8D70 - x8D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8D70 - x8D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8DF0 - x8DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8DF0 - x8DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8F76 - x8F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8F76 - x8F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x8FB0 - x8FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x8FC0 - x8FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x8FF6 - x8FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x8FF6 - x8FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9170 - x9177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9170 - x9177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x91F0 - x91F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x91F0 - x91F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9376 - x9376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9376 - x9376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x93B0 - x93BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x93C0 - x93DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x93F6 - x93F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x93F6 - x93F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9570 - x9577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9570 - x9577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x95F0 - x95F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x95F0 - x95F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9776 - x9776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9776 - x9776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x97B0 - x97BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x97C0 - x97DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x97F6 - x97F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x97F6 - x97F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9970 - x9977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9970 - x9977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x99F0 - x99F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x99F0 - x99F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9B76 - x9B76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9B76 - x9B76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9BB0 - x9BBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x9BC0 - x9BDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x9BF6 - x9BF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9BF6 - x9BF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9D70 - x9D77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9D70 - x9D77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9DF0 - x9DF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9DF0 - x9DF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9F76 - x9F76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9F76 - x9F76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
x9FB0 - x9FBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x9FC0 - x9FDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
x9FF6 - x9FF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
x9FF6 - x9FF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA170 - xA177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA170 - xA177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA1F0 - xA1F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA1F0 - xA1F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA376 - xA376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA376 - xA376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA3B0 - xA3BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xA3C0 - xA3DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xA3F6 - xA3F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA3F6 - xA3F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA570 - xA577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA570 - xA577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA5F0 - xA5F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA5F0 - xA5F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA776 - xA776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA776 - xA776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA7B0 - xA7BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xA7C0 - xA7DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xA7F6 - xA7F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA7F6 - xA7F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA970 - xA977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA970 - xA977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xA9F0 - xA9F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xA9F0 - xA9F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xAB76 - xAB76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xAB76 - xAB76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xABB0 - xABBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xABC0 - xABDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xABF6 - xABF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xABF6 - xABF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xAD70 - xAD77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xAD70 - xAD77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xADF0 - xADF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xADF0 - xADF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xAF76 - xAF76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xAF76 - xAF76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xAFB0 - xAFBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xAFC0 - xAFDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xAFF6 - xAFF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xAFF6 - xAFF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB170 - xB177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB170 - xB177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB1F0 - xB1F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB1F0 - xB1F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB376 - xB376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB376 - xB376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB3B0 - xB3BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xB3C0 - xB3DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xB3F6 - xB3F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB3F6 - xB3F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB570 - xB577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB570 - xB577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB5F0 - xB5F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB5F0 - xB5F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB776 - xB776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB776 - xB776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB7B0 - xB7BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xB7C0 - xB7DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xB7F6 - xB7F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB7F6 - xB7F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB970 - xB977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB970 - xB977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xB9F0 - xB9F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xB9F0 - xB9F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xBB76 - xBB76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xBB76 - xBB76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xBBB0 - xBBBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xBBC0 - xBBDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xBBF6 - xBBF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xBBF6 - xBBF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xBD70 - xBD77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xBD70 - xBD77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xBDF0 - xBDF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xBDF0 - xBDF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xBF76 - xBF76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xBF76 - xBF76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xBFB0 - xBFBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xBFC0 - xBFDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xBFF6 - xBFF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xBFF6 - xBFF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC170 - xC177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC170 - xC177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC1F0 - xC1F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC1F0 - xC1F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC376 - xC376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC376 - xC376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC3B0 - xC3BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xC3C0 - xC3DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xC3F6 - xC3F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC3F6 - xC3F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC570 - xC577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC570 - xC577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC5F0 - xC5F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC5F0 - xC5F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC776 - xC776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC776 - xC776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC7B0 - xC7BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xC7C0 - xC7DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xC7F6 - xC7F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC7F6 - xC7F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC970 - xC977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC970 - xC977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xC9F0 - xC9F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xC9F0 - xC9F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xCB76 - xCB76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xCB76 - xCB76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xCBB0 - xCBBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xCBC0 - xCBDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xCBF6 - xCBF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xCBF6 - xCBF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xCD70 - xCD77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xCD70 - xCD77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xCDF0 - xCDF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xCDF0 - xCDF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xCF76 - xCF76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xCF76 - xCF76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xCFB0 - xCFBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xCFC0 - xCFDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xCFF6 - xCFF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xCFF6 - xCFF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD170 - xD177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD170 - xD177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD1F0 - xD1F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD1F0 - xD1F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD376 - xD376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD376 - xD376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD3B0 - xD3BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xD3C0 - xD3DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xD3F6 - xD3F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD3F6 - xD3F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD570 - xD577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD570 - xD577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD5F0 - xD5F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD5F0 - xD5F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD776 - xD776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD776 - xD776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD7B0 - xD7BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xD7C0 - xD7DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xD7F6 - xD7F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD7F6 - xD7F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD970 - xD977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD970 - xD977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xD9F0 - xD9F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xD9F0 - xD9F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xDB76 - xDB76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xDB76 - xDB76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xDBB0 - xDBBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xDBC0 - xDBDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xDBF6 - xDBF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xDBF6 - xDBF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xDD70 - xDD77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xDD70 - xDD77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xDDF0 - xDDF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xDDF0 - xDDF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xDF76 - xDF76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xDF76 - xDF76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xDFB0 - xDFBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xDFC0 - xDFDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xDFF6 - xDFF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xDFF6 - xDFF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE170 - xE177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE170 - xE177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE1F0 - xE1F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE1F0 - xE1F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE376 - xE376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE376 - xE376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE3B0 - xE3BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xE3C0 - xE3DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xE3F6 - xE3F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE3F6 - xE3F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE570 - xE577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE570 - xE577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE5F0 - xE5F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE5F0 - xE5F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE776 - xE776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE776 - xE776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE7B0 - xE7BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xE7C0 - xE7DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xE7F6 - xE7F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE7F6 - xE7F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE970 - xE977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE970 - xE977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xE9F0 - xE9F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xE9F0 - xE9F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xEB76 - xEB76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xEB76 - xEB76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xEBB0 - xEBBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xEBC0 - xEBDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xEBF6 - xEBF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xEBF6 - xEBF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xED70 - xED77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xED70 - xED77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xEDF0 - xEDF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xEDF0 - xEDF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xEF76 - xEF76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xEF76 - xEF76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xEFB0 - xEFBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xEFC0 - xEFDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xEFF6 - xEFF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xEFF6 - xEFF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF170 - xF177	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF170 - xF177	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF1F0 - xF1F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF1F0 - xF1F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF376 - xF376	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF376 - xF376	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF3B0 - xF3BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xF3C0 - xF3DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xF3F6 - xF3F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF3F6 - xF3F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF570 - xF577	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF570 - xF577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF5F0 - xF5F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF5F0 - xF5F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF776 - xF776	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF776 - xF776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF7B0 - xF7BB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xF7C0 - xF7DF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xF7F6 - xF7F6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF7F6 - xF7F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF970 - xF977	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF970 - xF977	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xF9F0 - xF9F7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xF9F0 - xF9F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xFB76 - xFB76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xFB76 - xFB76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xFBB0 - xFBBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xFBC0 - xFBDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xFBF6 - xFBF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xFBF6 - xFBF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xFD70 - xFD77	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xFD70 - xFD77	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xFDF0 - xFDF7	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xFDF0 - xFDF7	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xFF76 - xFF76	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xFF76 - xFF76	Alias of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
xFFB0 - xFFBB	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xFFC0 - xFFDF	Alias of Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
xFFF6 - xFFF6	Alias of Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
xFFF6 - xFFF6	Alias of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to be more specific as to how and when it's locking up. If any error messages are being displayed, write down the *exact* text of them, then post them here.

You should also go here to research the problem. Keep this site bookmarked for future use.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips (Also a Windows XP user)


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

It makes no difference where I am at, how long I have been on the display can be full of graphics or just a blank white screen, it happens when I am surfing the net, playing games, it even locks up when I am trying to post a thread. There is no warning just a BAM its locked up. There are no warning popups no error messages nothing, just a locked up computer. control-at-del. does nothing at all, the mouse doesnt respond and neither does the keyboard. this can hapen after 30 seconds or it could go 45 minutes between lockups. The only time that I am able to not worry about it is right after a complete clean install of win98se. This is only during the time that the default vga graphics is in effect. The only problem of that is that all the pictures and any other item that needs color is totally unlegible. The default graphics include only 2 colors and 16 colors. Help me out.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	MPU-401 Compatible
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	(free)
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller


Gameport Joystick
MEDIA
This Device Has a Problem: Code=10 (0xA)
This device is not present, not working properly, or does not have all the
drivers installed. See your hardware documentation.
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0200 End=x0207 Min=x0200 Max=x0207 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

MPU-401 Compatible
MEDIA
This Device Has a Problem: Code=10 (0xA)
This device is not present, not working properly, or does not have all the
drivers installed. See your hardware documentation.
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 5 Mask: x0020
IO Range: Base=x0300 End=x0301 Min=x0300 Max=x0301 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

PCI Multimedia Audio Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Alloc resources: None

PCI Communication Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Alloc resources: None

PCI Input Controller
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Alloc resources: None



I have always had the joystick problems. I do not even own one so I cant install one. The media controller and the pci input and the pci communication device problems are new and dont relate to the freezing problem. I have tried to reinstall the driver for the pci components but windows is unable to find them in the database or even online.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

The computer freezes up alot more when I have both 128mb memory cards installed. they are from different manufactures and they both have different frequency specs. could this have effect on the problems I am having?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes you must have the same freq inststalled. Some computer repair persons will tell you that its ok as long as the original is installed closest to the processor and that it is the "Setting" module. I never had any luck with that myself. (example pc133 and pc100) the original was 133,,,,once I installed the second it was a mess.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

when I have only one of the cards installed it locks up only about 25% as much as with both cards installed. But why is it still locking up. Oh yah the motherboard has been replaced as a hope for a freeze fix.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Gary,,,,,,,,,,fans not working will cause freezes as well as a failing power supply,,,and some spyware. Eliminate the fans,,,be sure the cooling fins on the processor is clean,,,be sure your video card does not have a fan as well. Then we will check to see if there is some spyware or a trojan there.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think the graphics controller should have its own IRQ


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

give it 10


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

so do i just unplug the fans and see if it happens?

And as far as changing the graphics controller irq how do i do that?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I wouldn't run it without fans for too long.

As for altering the IRQ settings,
start,
settings,
control panel,
system,
Device Manager,
expand till you find the graphics controller,
highlight the graphics controller,
properties,
resources,
remove tick from automatic settings,
highlight interrupt request in the panel,
change setting,
use the up/down arrows to select (suggest 10),
come out using OK not X

Some items can not have their settings altered.

Best of luck with it, John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

John apparently there are several threads,,,,,,,,we need to weed out which one goes with what computer so we do'nt repeat steps that have been taken in the past. Check my last post click below.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=183931


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i see.

i still reckon the IRQs need sorting out.
and the dis-similar ram doesn't help,
but may not be responsible.

Suggest putting 'resource meter' on the task-bar,
it will warn if resources are critically low by flashing.
Unless a sudden demand actually pushes over the top.

I think two of these threads refer to the same machine,
the other one seems to refer to a different machine.

Lets see how it goes.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just by the way here,

When Bandit said 'eliminate the fans',
i think he meant try to be sure that its not a fan failure.
I dont think he meant try it without them.
Check they're spinning,
not clogged,
and so on ...


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Just to clear up any questions, all of the threads that I have posted since the first day i became a member have been about my own personal computer and its freezing problems. Most of the threads end up with someone who was helping me just basically disappearing (giving up). My system resources are always above 90% unless I get nailed with spy/adware, which is very seldom. I went ahead and unplugged both fans and set up a house fan to blow on the cpu's internals. As of yet not a single lockup. (hold on let me find some wood to knock on). I have tried 3 clean installs, two of them without using the hp recovery disk after the clean inst.. The problem seems to arrise after I change the graphics driver. The hp recovery disk changes it to the intel 810e graphics driver. So when I did not use the recovery disk I went to intels website and downloaded that driver. I dont want to use the default standard vga because it has terrible graphics and I can barely make anything out. Hopefully this answers any questions you may have about the previous posts. Go ahead and disregard the post entitled: Hey check out this one\log. Thanks for your time.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

No one wants to give up on you,,,thats a promise.. We just need things clear so that we advance instead of repeat. A lot of us understand that to make progress we must make steps.. Repeating steps frustrates you and holds us back. Its not personal at all. You are welcome for the time.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

So its now run for a significant time without freezing up ?
That would seem to be an indication that it may be a cooling problem.

Check it out a while longer, but it looks like you may have found
an area to check carefully.

John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

well it turns out that while I was looking for that piece of wood to knock on, once again a random freeze. I thought we had it. Sometimes it will go for about 30 secs. before a freeze and sometimes it can go for up to an hour. It seems to happen more when I am scrolling down a web page (e.g. ebay listings.) Oh yah and one more thing when the lockup occurs the cpu changes tone just slightly. It is like a 10db drop in noise. Im pretty sure it is the fan changing sounds. I do have a new fan handy if necessary. It is a faster one though, if that makes any difference.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

A change in tone might indicate a power supply that is only
just coping with the load.

Check out the ratings on the supply,
and compare it with the items you have running.

And how did you get on with the IRQs ?

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't doubt that you hear the processor,,,I hear freon flowing in a refridgerator at my job though no one else does. You have to admit it is unusual. I would say that if you hear it and you believe it, then go for it. Thats what I would do. One thing to consider. Some motherboards come with programming that allow fan speeds to change according to processor temprature. Thats not what your hearing right? You are hearing the extremly high pitch of the processor?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

Also these newer 'Switching supplies' can sometimes be heard
to change tone as the load changes.
I had forgotten about that.

It would be unlikely to hear the processor running.

And i had forgotten that some mobos will adjust the processor
fan speed according to temperature, i have no personal
experience of this, but i would imagine it to be a gradual
change rather than a step.

Regards, John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello My good Friend.

John I know that it may sound a bit far fetched,,but it is possible to hear it. I have. Ecspecially the older ones. But what you are speaking of seems to agree with what the sound is.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

Whats all those duplicate entries called 'alias'
that looks a bit suspicious to me ... ?

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought they were nul,,,,,,,I will have to look again tomorrow,,,,,,,,not really sure about nul anyhow. It could be the way the program makes the text. I would rather see REM. See you tomorrow.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

The noise that I am hearing that changes is definately the fan. When I disconnected the fans the cpu was completely silent except for the high pitched whining sound of the processor. when it finally locked up there was no noise difference. So it was probably just the fans getting a burst of power or a lack of power due to the locking up of the computer.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Gary if you have a power supply around I would give that a shot,,,you need to check the max amp rating,,,you can go higher to test with but not lower,,,,lower will probably not help you and may damage some components.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

how do I do that


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you have another computer? An old one would be nice,,,the plugs should fit. Oh and just for the record,, I did'nt mean for you to unplug your fans,,I only wanted you to see that they are running.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I dont have another power supply but I could get one from my girlfriend. She works at CompUsa. I have taken my computer there and even they couldnt figure it out. This appears to be the true test of who can figure it out. What do I do with the other power supply. Do I swap it with mine to see if it works. Are most power supplies universal? I dont know much about diagnosing computers. I found out some more info about the cpu. It was bought from Best Buy and a couple months after the purchase the freezing started up. My stepfather took it back to them several times but they could not seem to fix it. Finally they sent it to another city to be looked at. They couldnt pinpoint the freezing either so they replaced the motherboard. Well that did nothing at all. While they had it in Phoenix he bought a newer hp and that is how I came about this piece of #@%$&*#. The computer case says that it is a 8655c but in the system information menu it comes up as a 8750c. Is this because of the new motherboard? Regardless it still froze before and after the motherboard swap. Hopefully this helps you out. It only took me 3 tries to post this without it locking up. Not too bad.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

What is up with that alias section? Also the swapping of the IRQ's did not work. A message popped up saying that wasnt possible. Damn that one even took 3 tries.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This is the second motherboard, still same prob ??
Is it the same processor ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I am still suspicious of your graphics.
What setting is the accelerator ?

(Start, settings, Control panel, System, Performance, Graphics)

John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

my accelator is set all the way off. It makes no difference where i put the tab.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I am not sure if the processor was replaced also. I popped the spring lock off the cooling fins and It had some dried **** on it. It almost looked like dielectric grease. It was yellow. Is that normal


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Its supposed to be there.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

so where do we go from here?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I don't know any real way you could test the power supply or the mother board,,,You could try elimination but in the end its gonna come down to the motherboard,,,video card or driver,,or the power supply or processor,,," I BELIEVE" .. There is one question thats valid.. How much have you added to this computer since youve had it? Hardware?


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok.. the only thing hardware wise that has been changed was the motherboard. Im not sure about the processor. It probably wasnt replaced because the store we bought it from didnt want to work with us at all with the warranty. 2 Memory cards 128mb each were installed right after purchase. It was just 64 oem. The memory cards are different brands and have different frequency specs. I still get the freezing problem just using one card. If I do a clean install with partitioning and just leave it how it installs(default settings for all) it wont freeze up at all. The only problem is that the video settings are either 2 colors or 16 colors. I cant handle that. The only thing that turns me away from the video graphics driver being the problem is the fact that it still has the same problem with the accelerator turned off. Im just plain out stumped. After the last install my sound devices dont work and wont install from win98 disk. Now I have quiet frozen computer.!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit, Hi Gary,

i think Gary said this problem came with the PC.
And its been in for repair of this problem (unsuccessfully)
I would like you to see if you could eliminate the ram
as a suspect. I know you said you have tried each stick on
its own, but it is possible that you have two faulty sticks.

If you could try another stick instead, maybe just borrow
one for a while, that could rule out faulty ram.

This is something that should have been checked when it
was put in for repair, but you never know.

You say it behaves alright after a re-install, which you have
done a few times. That is curious. After a reinstall the swap
file starts small, but soon gets very large.

You say this problem soon reccurs after a re-install, and i
wonder if you have run scandisk, with 'Fix Errors'

This will 'tag' any sections that show up as faulty, and
remove them from use. It is possible that an odd faulty one
or two might be to blame.

You may have changed the hard drive for all i know ....
is it the same one ??

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Another thing that will help us see what you have is the program I have linked at the bottom,,,,,,,Its name is Aida32 download and install that one. Then click the destop Icon,,then click computer,,then click summary. Copy and paste that information here so we may look at that. It will show a lot of your hardware. Maybe we will see something there. Im sorry we have not got you fixed yet,,be patient we are still here trying.

Click below
http://www.aida32.hu/download/aida32pe_388.exe


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

--------[ AIDA32 (c) 1995-2003 Tamas Miklos ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version AIDA32 v3.88
Author [email protected]
Homepage http://www.aida32.hu
Report Type Quick Report
Computer PAVILION
Generator gman
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98 SE 4.10.2222A (Win98 SE)
Date 2003-12-05
Time 14:40

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98 SE
OS Service Pack None
Internet Explorer 6.0.2800.1106 (IE 6.0 SP1)
Computer Name PAVILION
User Name gman

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium IIIE, 533 MHz (4 x 133)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Whitney i810E
System Memory 128 MB (PC133 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (06/06/00)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
3D Accelerator Intel i752
Monitor HP D5259A Pavilion M70 (000001)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Rockwell Master Riptide Audio Device

Storage:
Floppy Drive GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Disk Drive GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE01
Optical Drive LG CD-RW CED-8083B (4x/4x/32x CD-RW)
Optical Drive LITEON CD-ROM LTN485S (48x CD-ROM)

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 14301 MB (12663 MB free)
D: (FAT32) 14293 MB (14293 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port

Network:
Primary IP Address 192.168.1.100
Primary MAC Address 00-01-03-2A-50-CA
Network Adapter 3Com EtherLink PCI (192.168.1.100)
Network Adapter PPP Adapter.
Modem Conexant SoftK56 Data,Fax PCI Modem

Peripherals:
Printer hp photosmart P1100 series

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82810E GMCH - DRAM Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 24 71 06 01 80 20 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 70 55 0D 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: C6 78 1D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 DA 77 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82810E GMCH - Graphics Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 25 71 07 00 B0 02 03 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 F8 00 00 00 F4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 23 71 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 21 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub (ICH) [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 18 24 07 01 80 00 02 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 A8 20 20 80 22 
Offset 20: 10 F4 10 F4 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 
Offset 40: 00 28 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - PCI-LPC Bridge

Offset 00: 86 80 10 24 0F 00 80 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 10 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 09 09 80 0B D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: FF FC 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 28 00 00 02 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 08 80 00 00 21 01 33 22 11 00 00 40 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - IDE Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 11 24 05 00 80 02 02 80 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 11 24 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 07 A3 33 E3 B0 00 00 00 09 00 02 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - USB Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 12 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 12 24 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - SMBus Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 13 24 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: B1 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 13 24 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D09 F00: Rockwell Master Riptide Audio Device

Offset 00: 7A 12 10 43 05 01 90 02 00 00 01 04 00 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 35 12 10 43 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 01 02 00 00 00 00 20 02 88 03 30 03 08 02 
Offset 50: 95 85 03 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D09 F01: Rockwell/Conexant Modem Enumerator

Offset 00: 7A 12 11 43 06 01 90 02 00 00 80 07 00 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 10 F4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 35 12 11 43 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 21 44 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D09 F02: Rockwell Riptide Game Controller

Offset 00: 7A 12 12 43 06 01 90 02 00 00 80 09 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 11 F4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 35 12 12 43 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D0B F00: 3Com 3C905C-TX EtherLink XL 10/100 Fast Ethernet Controller

Offset 00: B7 10 00 92 17 01 10 02 30 00 00 02 08 50 00 00 
Offset 10: 81 20 00 00 00 10 11 F4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B7 10 00 10 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 0A 0A 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 FE 
Offset E0: 00 40 00 B7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 [email protected]=740000000000000000...~).)IBM VGA Compatible BIOS. .......<.
C000:0040 ....x..Version 02.14 09/28/1999 15:21:01..Video memory: 1 MB 
C000:0080 Device Revision: 0.0..DECOMPILATION OR DISASSEMBLY PROHIBITED.
C000:00C0 ....Copyright (C) 1999 Intel Corporation. All Rights Reserved..
C000:0100 ....PCIR..#[email protected]
C000:0140 ..................(........c-'(.+...............................
C000:0180 ..................(........c-'(.+...............................
C000:01C0 ..................P........c_OP.U..............(................
C000:0200 ..................P........c_OP.U..............(................
C000:0240 ..................([email protected]'(.+...............................
C000:0280 ..............0...([email protected]'(.+...............................
C000:02C0 [email protected]_OP.T..............(................
C000:0300 ..................P........._OP.U....M........](.c..............
C000:0340 ...................... ....k.*[email protected]
C000:0380 ..Gl.]Be..............G...B..............>G...B.......(.........
C000:03C0 .'(.*.......([email protected]_OP.

--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Unknown

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Optical Drive LITEON CD-ROM LTN485S (48x CD-ROM)

That was not orignal equipment. And the motherboard is not. and I doubt that the ethernet card, and sound are either. My parents pavilion came with none of those. The 48x cd technology is not that old so I am sure it has been added. When was the motherboard replaced? Is there a connection between the sound and the motherboard installation?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Very strange,, I have added almost identically the same upgrades to thier computer except for the mother board with no problems, 256mb of ram too,, I think thats what i ended up with. There were ram problems,, I remember just cant remember exactly.
I will have to check on the processor.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

It appears to me that somebody tried just about everything to fix this. I am not very computer literate so some of that stuff is right over my head.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I understand,,,,,what I am doing is since my parents have a pavillion with all the same hardware added,,,,,I think,,,I am gonna compare it to yours. Sound like a good idea?


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

sounds like a great idea. Another thing, since adding the aida32 and adaware 6 the freezing has got excessively worse. Maybe the memory is a factor.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Not possible,,,,those are not running programs,,,,Only when you click em. Unlesssssssssss you have no hard drive space????


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I would think that my space is more than enough. Im constantly running at 94-96% at all times. I only have 2 startup programs running: systray and explorer. Could there be some adware\spyware problems with these programs. Maybe I should delete the quarantined items.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Gary, I see where it was mentioned trying another power supply. Has this been done?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

2000 pavillion.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

No the power supply hasnt been swapped out yet. I will see if I can borrow one from someone and then I will try that.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Today I fully dissassembled my cpu trying to look for some kind of a problem like a broken terminal or a melted\fried component. Needless to say I found absolutely nothing awkward at all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You disassembled the cpu


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

not the actual processor. If I had done that i probably wouldnt be writing these posts today I actually just removed all of the cards and fans from the motherboard. oh yah by the way would it make any difference if I was to swap around the cards into different slots. Wouldnt this cause different components to share with others. Maybe I have something that is having a conflict with another.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Over the past 24 hours I have been having trouble trying to get on to the internet. At first I tried reinstalling the ethernet driver but to no avail. When I finally figured it out, I ended up just having to pull the main power plug from the power supply in order to get the ethernet card\driver to be read. What the @$^&*$#. Could this be a sign of a bad power supply?????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

After all this trouble, I'd definitely try a different one


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

well I guess now that everything is in perspective the power supply is probably the only thing that could cause all of the problems that I have had. I am going to run up to comp usa and pick me up a psu. By the way, how do I know which one to get. Or are there different sizes?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I answered your pm as well. Take the old one with you to be sure, it's probably ATX, go up in wattage if you have a 200 or 250, I picked one up at CUSA awhile back, 350W for $20.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree Gary,,,,,,,,,its kinda hard to think it would be anything else.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

so going a little higher in watts would be better than lower.?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ABSOLUTELY! Never scale down, unless it weight wise


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Also Gary there are physical measurements to consider,,,,,,,The best would be to take your old one with you. Or see a sales person who knows what size your Tower is. There are mini power supplys too. Take your tower with you if you have too. Some places will not let you exchange electrical parts if you get the wrong one. But yes go higher on the wattage. That way in the future you may upgrade with no power problems.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Take the old one with you to be sure*


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

okokok LOL I didnt see it...scuse me.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok I went to get a power supply and while I was there I got mine tested. They say that it tested at 100%. But that was a test with no load on it. My power supply is a liteon brand. The total wattage is a mere 188w. So tomorrow I am going back and purchasing a 250w or a 300w. They are both under $30.00. I have a picture of something in my computer that caught my eye. Ill put it in the next post.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

188 is pretty low for today's standards. Go for at least the 300.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

do you see the top right corner. that doesnt seem right. it looks like it got damaged somehow.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Not in the corner of the pic but the upper right corner of the black square marked intel. Well my problem is getting so bad that now the only way that I can browse the internet is to switch back to 16 colors for the display. Everything looks like crap, but I am able to finish a post in one try instead of 3-6. It took me almost an hour to write the last one. I have noticed that I am seriously infected with spyware. IST bar and a whole bunch of other crap appeared while my friend (not now...LOL) was supposedly listing something on ebay. So, slowly but surely my IE experience got to the point where the system would freeze before I could even reach my homepage,or even here. If my system resources drop below 80% its all over. Ill be back in about 15 minutes, gotta remove that spyware. oh yah here is another view of the ?damaged? area....... never mind invalid extension.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

gary, i didn't see anywhere in this thread a suggestion to update the drivers for your gfx card. is it onboard video or a pci/agp card? if it is onboard, do you have access to an add-on gfx card? if so try installing that one and disabling the on-board video. you might also get the latest 4-1 drivers for the new motherboard. you do need to get a better power supply and 350w is the minimum i would suggest. you can get a cheap one for the $30 range but putting more into it and getting an Antec Tru-Power pwr sply would be a better idea. That series has more total available power than most 450-500w standard supplies.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

What did you think of the picture in the last thread. Yes the video is onboard. I wasnt sure as to how to bypass the onboard and if it was possible to add a video card. Does that piece look damaged to you, and would that cause my year worth of probs?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Gary My mouse pointer is at the spot I think you are trying to determine is bad???? If so thats normal.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh well it was worth a try. Do you think a hammer could solve this problem?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There is nothing that a hammer can't solve


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Now we got it down to: bad memory, flash down bios, power supply 300w-400w, video card(size?) or conflicting irq's:
IRQ 9	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
IRQ 9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
IRQ 9	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
IRQ 9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
IRQ 9	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
IRQ 11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Whoa, wait aren't those IRQs different than before????????????


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Is there a way that I could test each individual possibility in order to find the problem. Oh by the way now that I am back to 16 colors I havent had a single lockup in 7 hours.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

IRQ 9 3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
IRQ 9 Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
IRQ 9 Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
IRQ 9 Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
IRQ 9 Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller

Trouble is here...........

How do you connect to the internet?

Can you repost a complete set of IRQs.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

My provider is sprint broadband. My connection is through a LAN. My computer internet hookup is a ethernet line through a router.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	MPU-401 Compatible
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
9	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	(free)
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

3 Communications Port (COM2)
4 Communications Port (COM1)


Anything connected to the serial ports there?

Or the printer port on #7?


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

The printer is hooked up on 7 lpt1
Nothing on the com ports. (I dont think) There are 2 empty serial ports. One shows a joystick and the other one just says serial.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you access bios setup and disable the com/serial ports. Save changes coming out.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

You might have to walk me through that. I havent done any bios changes before. I dont want to screw anything up!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you know how to get there?

If so, you'll see info regarding those ports, should say enabled....make them disabled.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

how do i get there


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

anything else while i am in there?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not for right now. 

Usually upon bootup, F 1 , F 2, or DEL.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

here i go. if im not back in 5 minutes come looking for me. OK


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Shall I bring my hammer


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok those two are now disabled. here is my updated irq's
something doesnt seem right. I saved my changes and then went to save and exit. Huh.

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	MPU-401 Compatible
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
9	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	(free)
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I think your hammer would work better


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I hate to say this but I have to run. I need to get to the post office to send off some ebay items. I will be back in about an hour.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Okay, but you didn't save changes, they are still appearing in the device list, unless you reposted the same info 

I'll probably be gone for the evening, so post back and I'll check in the a.m.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gary, Hi AcaCandy,

if the modem enumerator can be moved to 10
that might sort most of it,
Gary tried earlier to move the graphics controller,
but apparently "it can not be moved"

John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi john, I'm thinking next step is to disable the enumator  Not needed anyway


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okey-Dokey,
i'm not as hot as you on that stuff,
i just go by what looks normal ...

(probably not the best way)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What is confusing me, is he emailed me IRQs and they've changed............


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

he moved the cards around before,
he may have done it again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I think I liked them better before...........


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

has a ram test been tried?
persistent freezing for no good reason is often
due to faulty ram (or so i'm told)


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

ok I am back now but you all aren't, oh well. As for the ram it has not been tested. The two modules that I have are from different companies, one is spectek and the other one is from crucial technology. they are both 128 mb but the frequency range is different. They were both put in about 18 months ago. But would the memory have anything to with the fact that it only locks up when the graphics display settings are set above 16 colors? 256, high color and true color all causes lockups. I have tried each memory mod seperately and tried them both in different spots. OK so now I am off to try and change those IRQ's. Ill be back.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm here again......go to the bios setup....those com ports are still enabled.

We can disable them via device manager, but I would rather get them in the bios.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

When I got back to the bios screen it showed them as being disabled. The Irq list is the same as well. But it did make a difference here:
Communications Port (COM1)

This Device Has a Problem: Code=10 (0xA)
This device is not present, not working properly, or does not have all the
drivers installed. See your hardware documentation.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\ACPI\*PNP0501\00000001
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 4 Mask: x0010

Communications Port (COM2)

This Device Has a Problem: Code=10 (0xA)
This device is not present, not working properly, or does not have all the
drivers installed. See your hardware documentation.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\ACPI\*PNP0501\00000002
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 3 Mask: x0008
x0008


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

OK they are not in the device manager so they must be gone.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you repost IRQS. Those two should either be free now, or things should have shuffled around.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	MPU-401 Compatible
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
9	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	(free)
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

They are still there but they are not in the device manager. Just the printer port is left there lpt1.


----------



## ItzJuzMeeh (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm certainly NOT a Tech, but I've learned alittle thru my own chaos.. I was just wondering Have you had any Upgrades, or added ANYTHING? Hope you get some answers soon.. I understand what its like to live in PC Misery..lol
Good Luck ~ Lindi ~


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That isn't making any sense. Can you go back to the bios, re-enable them, then go to device manager and place a check mark in the box to disable in this hardware profile on both of them.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

OK im on that right now Aca. And to the other guy, yes they are all listed in previous posts.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
5	MPU-401 Compatible
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
9	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
10	(free)
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm going on three full days now without a single lockup. I have been running the 16 colors option for my graphics setting. Does this seem like a problem with the onboard video settings. As soon as I change to 256 colors or higher then the lockups come back in full.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I still feel that the graphics controller has an IRQ that is a bit crowded.
As it wont change its IRQ,
maybe you could shift some of the other IRQs to 10
leaving a few less on number 9 ... ?

unless you're ok with it at 16 colours ...

John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

The 16 colors option is the worst option possible. Its like trying to see underwater when you are blindfolded.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think there is a two colour option ....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I think its intended for shades of grey 
for black and white printers ....


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

ok I tried to move everything that is on irq 9 but it wouldnt let me move a single one!


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

2 colors sounds swell.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

on the 'Resources' page,
sometimes you have to scroll down to
get to the IRQ,

You saw that ok, ... yes ?

Regards, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

The ethernet card or,
the modem or,
the audio device (sound card ?)
may have links on the cards to set IRQs.

Regards, John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

what exactly are you saying?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Its worth having a look,
some cards have 'links'
to set their IRQs.

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Gary I am posting to let you know I have not given up,,,,but to tell you that the people who are helping you now are more experienced than I am with IRQ and hardware issues. I'm still around and if I see something I will speak as promised.

Btw what about updating the 810 chipset drivers,,,,is that a good idea? John,,,Candy?



> Video Adapter Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
> 3D Accelerator Intel i752
> Monitor HP D5259A Pavilion M70 (000001)
> Display:


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Bandit,
but i only know a little bit about IRQs,
(dunno what 810 is, i'll leave that to AcaCandy)

Gary,
those links are little remove-able plastic bits
that go across little pins on the card, if they
are there at all, it would be marked on the card
what they do ...

Newer ones don't usually have them.

John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I dont think that those links that you are speaking of exist on the cards. I think that I have seen them on the back of the cd drives if I am not mistaken. Where exactly would they be, because I dont see any pins on the cards. You are referring to the ethernet card and the audio riser card right. If you like I could submit a photo of the internals of my computer so you can point things out. I know very little about computers except for all the things you, Aca and bandit have shown me. I could fix your car though!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Jumpers Gary,,,,,,Links are jumpers. And yes on the backs of cd drives. (excuse me John) Its the translation,,,,you know like biscuits an cookies,,,,not the same here LOL or there.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cars?
well i'm not too bad with engines,
i got my old red heap to run on a piece of rag,
when the carburretter wouldn't work.
That was only stationary though,
it wouldn't rev up to be driven, 
i had to make the carb work for that.
But i was surprised at how well it ran on a
rag instead of a carb.

Have to get it running again very soon,
to do the anti-freeze.

John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Do you think that if I was to stuff a rag into my cd-rw drive it could fix the problem?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, they didn't shift as I had planned.

Gary do you have other slots on the board you can move things around to?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

5 MPU-401 Compatible

You might disable that the same way in device manager, I certainly would like to see the video card grab something else. You said you weren't using the modem right? If not, we might disable that too.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

ok the mpu401 and the modem are disabled. And yes there are two more slots for cards.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

gary, did you ever try a separate gfx card? the onboard gfx can be disabled in the bios. it sounds like that there is not enough shared memory for the onboard gfx to operate properly. that's why you can't get over 16 colors-overloading the onboard gfx will cause those lockups. that is alos why you can't move the irq for the gfx-it is assigned by the mobo and has to be a certain one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you repost IRQS? They are going to change, hopefully, every time we test something different.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

THANK YOU. That is the answer that I have been looking for. The total shared memory is only 1mb. That doesnt seem like much to me. I will go out and get me a graphics card and install it asap. If that doesnt work then the hammer definately will.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And I will be signing off shortly, so if you reply and I don't, and the IRQs didn't change to put the video by itself, try moving one card at a time, then recheck the IRQs. Our mission is to try to break that mess up on the same IRQ.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Here you go ACA:0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
5	MPU-401 Compatible
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
9	Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) PV 2.1
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
10	(free)
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I found another update for the onboard graphics but still the same lockups.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

5 MPU-401 Compatible

This is not disabled, can you please recheck?


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Here are the irq's after switching the etherlink card from slot 2-slot 4. slot 2 and 3 are empty now. I added the other mem card to speed things up. Still no freezes with 16 colors.


0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
5	MPU-401 Compatible
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
9	Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) PV 2.1
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
11	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
10	(free)
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 8:15:38 PM, on 12/12/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON03.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\PHOTOSMART\PHOTO IMAGING\HPI_MONITOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\KONTIKI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ebay.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/-/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://in.webcounter.cc/-/?seojz about:blank (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/hp/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://in.webcounter.cc/---/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=%s
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 sitefinder.verisign.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 sitefinder-idn.verisign.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_11_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\APROPOSCLIENT\APROPOSPLUGIN.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {029CA12C-89C1-46a7-A3C7-82F2F98635CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH309190.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_11_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon03] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON03.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cnet] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\bin\kontiki.exe" -s cnet -q
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get It With Kontiki - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH309190.DLL/201
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\Web\tips.ini
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\hh.htt (HKLM)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 8:15:38 PM, on 12/12/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON03.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\PHOTOSMART\PHOTO IMAGING\HPI_MONITOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\KONTIKI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ebay.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/-/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://in.webcounter.cc/-/?seojz about:blank (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/hp/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://in.webcounter.cc/---/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=%s
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 sitefinder.verisign.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 sitefinder-idn.verisign.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_11_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\APROPOSCLIENT\APROPOSPLUGIN.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {029CA12C-89C1-46a7-A3C7-82F2F98635CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH309190.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_11_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon03] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON03.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cnet] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\bin\kontiki.exe" -s cnet -q
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get It With Kontiki - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH309190.DLL/201
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\Web\tips.ini
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\hh.htt (HKLM)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There's some stuff in the hijack log that needs to be cleaned up. Let me find someone to take a look at it, the 10 page thread is going to scare everyone into looking 

Can you try disabling that item on IRQ 5 again? It is still appearing, do it via disable in this hardware profile in device manager, then reboot....if things still look the same on 9, try installing the video drivers again and see what happens.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have Hijack fix the following.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/-/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://in.webcounter.cc/-/?seojz about :blank (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redi...&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://in.webcounter.cc/---/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://in.webcounter.cc/--/?seojz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 sitefinder.verisign.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 sitefinder-idn.verisign.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\APROPOSCLIENT\APROPOSPLUGIN.DLL (file missing)

these 2 I do'nt know

O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\Web\tips.ini
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\hh.htt (HKLM)


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks i will do that.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gary,

I looked for that hard drive tool you mentioned
called Spinrite. I think you probably mean this one:
http://www.grc.com/sroverview.htm

I would be interested to know if you have tried it,
and what you thought of it.

Regards, John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

That doesnt appear to be the one that I have. The one I have is called Spinrite Sandra 5.0. It is a diagnostic program that gives you any piece of information at the click of a button. It goes into detail about all problems conflicts and lets you know if there is anything on your computer that has an update. It is probably my favorite program. It is what made me lean towards the video card being the problem with my lockups.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I cant find the mpu 401 compatible device in the device manager. Could it be listed under another name? I will install the drivers again and see what happens. I am also going to post a log from another program. Spinrite Sandra 5.0. There might be some useful information there.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is the report from the program si soft sandra 5.0. Anything you may need to know is right here. It is a large report so I am going to make it an attachment so it doesnt take up alot of space.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

.....


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

...Ok when I try to submit my reply I keep getting a cannot find server page but I am still online so the server has to be working right?


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh well here it goes again: It turns out that I cannot post a txt. document that is 1,550,650 bytes long. I will try to make it smaller. I cant seem to find a way to attach it to this thread. Any ideas. I have tried zipping it , that made it small enough but it was the wrong extention.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok how about I just email it to someone who would like to take a look at it.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Divide it into parts and post it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gary,

I found this, is this the one ?
couldn't see a spinrite bit on it though.










John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

That is the one I am talking about. I cant seem to send my system report onto this post. Any ideas?


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

***** SiSoft Sandra Professional Version 2001.0.7.10 *****
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Product Licensed to gary graham at Unknown
System-Run ID: 1240-26143
Report done on Saturday, December 13, 2003 at 4:03:43 PM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<<< System Summary >>>
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

< Computer System >
Name: PAVILION

< Mainboard and Processor(s) >
Processor(s): Intel Pentium III @ 536MHz
Performance Rating: PR643 (estimated)
L2 On-board Cache: 256kB ECC synchronous ATC
System Bus(es): ISA(16-bit), PCI(32/64-bit), USB
System BIOS: EPP revision 9.00
System Chipset: Intel Corporation 82810E 810E Chipset Host Bridge and 
Memory Controller Hub

< System Memory >
Installed Memory: 255MB (50% true allocated load)

< Video System >
Monitor/Panel: HP D5259A Pavilion M70 Monitor
Adapter: Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 
PV 2.1

< Drives and Storage Devices >
GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE01: C: 14.0GB, D: 14.0GB (27.9GB)
GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK: A: 1.44MB 3.5"
hp: E: (Removable)
LG CD-RW CED-8083B : M: (CD-ROM/DVD)
LITEON CD-ROM LTN485S : N: (CD-ROM/DVD)

< Peripherals >
Serial/Parallel Port(s): 0 COM / 1 LPT
USB Controller: Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
Keyboard: Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Mouse: PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
Game Interface: Gameport Joystick

< MultiMedia Device(s) >
Device: Gameport Joystick
Device: MPU-401 Compatible
Device: Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
Device:  Riptide PCI Game Controller
Device: Riptide PCI Audio Legacy Resources
Device: Riptide Virtual Gameport

< Printer(s) >
Printer: hp photosmart P1100 series

< Operating System(s) >
Windows System: Microsoft Windows 98 Ver 4.10.2222 A 
DOS Sub-System: Microsoft MS-DOS Ver 7.10 A

< Network Adapter(s) >
Networking Installed: Yes
Adapter: 3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management 
NIC (3C905C-TX)


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

<<< Mainboard Information >>>
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

< General System Information >
Class: IBM PC/AT
System Bus(es): ISA(16-bit), PCI(32/64-bit), USB

< System Chipset >
System Chipset: Intel Corporation 82810E 810E Chipset Host Bridge and 
Memory Controller Hub
Front Side Bus Speed: 134MHz
ACPI PM Support: Yes
SMBus/i2c Support: 1 channel(s)

< Logical/Chipset Memory Banks >
Bank 0 Setting: 128MB SDRAM 8-1-1-1R 6-1-1-1W
Bank 2 Setting: 128MB SDRAM 8-1-1-1R 6-1-1-1W
Shared Memory: 1MB

< Memory Modules >
Memory Module 1: SpecTek 1E5F5000 128MB 8x(16Mx8) SDRAM PC100-333-622 
(CL3 upto 125MHz) (CL2 upto 83MHz)
Memory Module 2: Micron 8LSDT1664AG-13EB1 360BEBD2 128MB 8x(16Mx8) 
SDRAM PC133U-222-542 (CL3 upto 143MHz) (CL2 upto 
133MHz)

< PCI Bus >
Version: 2.10

< LPC/ISA Bus >
PIIX Chip: Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset LPC Interface 
Bridge

< USB Bus >
USB Chip: Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset USB Controllers
Version: 1.00
Bus Speed: 48MHz

< Performance Tips >
Notice N224: SMBIOS/DMI information may be inaccurate.
Tip T2: For more information about tips, press F1 and scroll 
to the Tips section.

<<< CPU & BIOS Information >>>
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<< System BIOS >>
< System BIOS >
Version: EPP revision 9.00
Date: 10/29/99
Plug & Play Version: 1.00
ID No.: FC 01 00

< Performance Tips >
Tip T201: System BIOS is old. Check for an update.
Tip T200: SMBIOS/DMI Interface not supported. Check for a BIOS 
update.
Tip T2: For more information about tips, press F1 and scroll 
to the Tips section.

<< Processor 1 >>
< Processor(s) >
Processor: Intel Pentium III @ 536MHz
Co-Processor (FPU): Built-in
Type: Standard
Packaging: PPGA Socket370
Performance Rating: PR643 (estimated)
Rated Speed / FSB: 533MHz / 133MHz
Multiplier: 4x
Class: 6x86sse
Model Information: P6C (Coppermine) Pentium III E(B) 500-1.13G 1.6-1.7V
Revision/Stepping: 8 / 1
Stepping Mask: cA2

< Caches >
Internal Code Cache: 16kB synchronous write-back (4-way, 32 byte line 
size)
Internal Data Cache: 16kB synchronous write-back (4-way, 32 byte line 
size)
L2 On-board Cache: 256kB ECC synchronous ATC (8-way, 32 byte line size)
L2 Cache Multiplier: 1/1x (equiv. 536MHz)

< Features >
Co-Processor (FPU) Built-in: Yes
Virtual Mode Extensions: Yes
Debugging Extension: Yes
Page Size Extension: Yes
Time Stamp Counter:  Yes
Model Specific Registers: Yes
Physical Address Extension: Yes
Machine Check Exception: Yes
Compare & Exchange Instruction: Yes
Local APIC Built-in: No
Fast System Call: Yes
Memory Type Range Registers: Yes
Page Global Enable: Yes
Machine Check Architecture: Yes
Conditional Move Instruction: Yes
Page Attribute Table: Yes
36-bit Page Size Extension: Yes
Unique Serial Number: No
Cache Line Flush Support: No
Debug Trace & EMON Store: No
ACPI Support: No
MMX Technology: Yes
Fast Float Save & Restore: Yes
SSE Technology: Yes
SSE2 Technology: No
Self Snoop: No
Auto Clock Control: No
IA-64 Technology: No

< Advanced Settings >
L2 Cacheable Range: 64GB
L2 Cache Grouping: 1 bank(s)
L2 Cache Latency: 0 clock(s)
Low Power Mode: Yes
Data Error Checking: Yes
Fast Strings: Yes
In Order Queue Depth: 8
SpeedStep Technology: No

<<< APM & ACPI Information >>>
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

< ACPI BIOS >
Version: 1.00
Manufacturer: PTLTD

< APM System Status >
AC Line Status: On-Line
Battery Status: No System Battery

< Performance Tips >
Notice N224: SMBIOS/DMI information may be inaccurate.
Tip T2: For more information about tips, press F1 and scroll 
to the Tips section.

<<< PCI & AGP Buses Information >>>
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<< Buses Information >>
< PCI & AGP Buses >
Interface Version: 2.10
No. Buses: 2
Config space access mechanism 1 suppo:Yes
Config space access mechanism 2 suppo:No
Cycle generation mechanism 1 support: No
Cycle generation mechanism 2 support: No

<< Intel Corporation 82810E 810E Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: Host Processor Bridge
Device ID: Device 0h on bus 1 F0
Windows Device Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
OEM Device Name: Intel Corporation 82810E 810E Chipset Host Bridge and 
Memory Controller Hub
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_0, VEN_8086, DEV_7124
Revision / Stepping: A / 4 (3)

< Device Properties >
I/O Access: No
Memory Access: Yes
Bus Master Capable: Yes
Special Cycle Recognition: No
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: Yes
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: No
New Capability List: No
Device Select Timing: Fast
Header Type: 0

< Hardware Resources >
Dynamic Management: Yes

<< Intel Corporation 82810E 810E Chipset Graphics Controller >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: VGA Display Adapter
Device ID: Device 1h on bus 1 F0
Windows Device Name: Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 
PV 2.1
OEM Device Name: Intel Corporation 82810E 810E Chipset Graphics 
Controller
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_0, VEN_8086, DEV_7125
Product Device Name: Intel Corporation 82810E 810E Chipset Graphics 
Controller
Product Hardware ID: VEN_8086, DEV_7123
Revision / Stepping: A / 4 (3)

< Power Management Capabilities >
Version: 1.00
Supports Clock Slow-down: Yes
Supports D1 PM State: No
Supports D2 PM State: No
Supports PME#: No
Supports PME Clock: No

< Device Properties >
I/O Access: Yes
Memory Access: Yes
Bus Master Capable: Yes
Special Cycle Recognition: No
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: No
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: Yes
New Capability List: Yes
Device Select Timing: Medium
Header Type: 0

< Hardware Resources >
Memory Address: F8000000
Memory Address: F4000000
IRQ Line: 9
INT Pin: A#
Dynamic Management: Yes

<< Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset Hub to PCI Bridge >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: PCI to PCI Bridge
Device ID: Device 1Eh on bus 1 F0
Windows Device Name: Intel 82801AA PCI Bridge
OEM Device Name: Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset Hub to PCI 
Bridge
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_0, VEN_8086, DEV_2418
Revision / Stepping: A / 3 (2)

< Device Properties >
I/O Access: Yes
Memory Access: Yes
Bus Master Capable: Yes
Special Cycle Recognition: No
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: Yes
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: No
New Capability List: No
Device Select Timing: Fast
Header Type: 1

< Bridge Settings >
Primary Bus No.: 1
Secondary Bus No.: 2
Subordinate Bus No.: 2

< Hardware Resources >
Dynamic Management: Yes

<< Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset LPC Interface Bridge >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: Device 1Fh on bus 1 F0
Windows Device Name: Intel 82801AA LPC Interface Controller
OEM Device Name: Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset LPC Interface 
Bridge
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_0, VEN_8086, DEV_2410
Revision / Stepping: A / 3 (2)

< Device Properties >
I/O Access: Yes
Memory Access: Yes
Bus Master Capable: Yes
Special Cycle Recognition: Yes
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: No
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: No
New Capability List: No
Device Select Timing: Medium
Header Type: 0

< Hardware Resources >
Dynamic Management: Yes

<< Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset IDE Controller >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: EIDE Mass Storage Controller
Device ID: Device 1Fh on bus 1 F1
Windows Device Name: Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
OEM Device Name: Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset IDE Controller
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_1, VEN_8086, DEV_2411
Revision / Stepping: A / 3 (2)

< Device Properties >
I/O Access: Yes
Memory Access: No
Bus Master Capable: Yes
Special Cycle Recognition: No
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: No
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: No
New Capability List: No
Device Select Timing: Medium
Header Type: 0

< Hardware Resources >
I/O Port: 10A0
I/O Port: 01F0
IRQ Line: 14
I/O Port: 0170
IRQ Line: 15
Dynamic Management: Yes

<< Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset USB Controllers >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: Universal Serial Bus Controller
Device ID: Device 1Fh on bus 1 F2
Windows Device Name: Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
OEM Device Name: Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset USB Controllers
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_2, VEN_8086, DEV_2412
Revision / Stepping: A / 3 (2)

< Device Properties >
I/O Access: Yes
Memory Access: No
Bus Master Capable: Yes
Special Cycle Recognition: No
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: No
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: No
New Capability List: No
Device Select Timing: Medium
Header Type: 0

< Hardware Resources >
I/O Port: 1080
IRQ Line: 11
INT Pin: D#
Dynamic Management: Yes

<< Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset SMBus Controller >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: i2c/SMBus Serial Bus Controller
Device ID: Device 1Fh on bus 1 F3
Windows Device Name: Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
OEM Device Name: Intel Corporation 82801AA 8xx Chipset SMBus 
Controller
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_3, VEN_8086, DEV_2413
Revision / Stepping: A / 3 (2)

< Device Properties >
I/O Access: Yes
Memory Access: No
Bus Master Capable: No
Special Cycle Recognition: No
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: No
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: No
New Capability List: No
Device Select Timing: Medium
Header Type: 0

< Hardware Resources >
I/O Port: 10B0
IRQ Line: 9
INT Pin: B#
Dynamic Management: Yes

<< RISQ Modular Systems Inc Unknown (4310) >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: Audio Multimedia Device
Device ID: Device 8h on bus 2 F0
OEM Device Name: Rockwell Semiconductor Systems (Also Conexant) 
Unknown (4310)
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_0, VEN_127A, DEV_4310
Product Device Name: RISQ Modular Systems Inc Unknown (4310)
Product Hardware ID: VEN_1235, DEV_4310
Revision / Stepping: A / 1 (0)

< Power Management Capabilities >
Version:  1.00
Supports Clock Slow-down: Yes
Supports D1 PM State: Yes
Supports D2 PM State: No
Supports PME#: No
Supports PME Clock: No

< Device Properties >
Latency Timer: 64 clocks
I/O Access: Yes
Memory Access: No
Bus Master Capable: Yes
Special Cycle Recognition: No
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: Yes
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: No
New Capability List: Yes
Device Select Timing: Medium
Header Type: 0

< Hardware Resources >
I/O Port: 2000
IRQ Line: 9
INT Pin: A#
Dynamic Management: Yes

< Performance Tips >
Warning W1201: Early versions of hardware may contain bugs or 
incompatibilities.
Tip T2: For more information about tips, press F1 and scroll 
to the Tips section.

<< RISQ Modular Systems Inc Unknown (4311) >>
< Device Information >
Device Type: Other Communication Device
Device ID: Device 8h on bus 2 F1
OEM Device Name: Rockwell Semiconductor Systems (Also Conexant) 
Unknown (4311)
OEM Hardware ID: FUN_1, VEN_127A, DEV_4311
Product Device Name: RISQ Modular Systems Inc Unknown (4311)
Product Hardware ID: VEN_1235, DEV_4311
Revision / Stepping: A / 1 (0)

< Power Management Capabilities >
Version: 1.00
Supports Clock Slow-down: Yes
Supports D1 PM State: No
Supports D2 PM State: Yes
Supports PME#: Yes
Supports PME Clock: No

< Device Properties >
Latency Timer: 64 clocks
I/O Access: No
Memory Access: No
Bus Master Capable: Yes
Special Cycle Recognition: No
Memory Write & Invalidate: No
VGA Palette Snoop: No
Parity Error Response: No
Address/Data Stepping: No
System Error Line: Yes
Fast back-to-back Transactions: No
Detects Parity Errors: No
Supports System Error Line: No
Supports Parity Line: No
User Defined Format: No
PCI66 Bus Support: No
New Capability List: Yes
Device Select Timing: Medium
Header Type: 0


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok that isnt even 5% of the total report. If there is a specific part you want to see let me know.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The item on IRQ 5 may be listed with the sound card entries.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any progress?


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

42gary, power down your pc and when it reboots go into the BIOS. what you want to find there is an entry for shared video memory-all you are using right now for gfx memory is 1 mb-this board should be able to handle up to 16mb of shared video memory. if you can't get it to do that, then definitely disable the on-board gfx and get a decent gfx card. that will solve the problem!

edit: it is no wonder that you are freezing up with only one mb of video memory available-it's amazing that it would run with 16 colors even!


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

After disabling the onboard video and installing a GeForce FX 5200 card I have not had a single problem. The graphics look 1000 times better and the pictures and animations on websites pop up right away and dont hesitate and cause the screen to flip.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Special thanks for this post go out to:

ACACANDY
BANDIT429 
JOHN1

AND

MILOMORAI


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

your'e welcome! i am glad that i could help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

*Whew* Good call milomorai


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

i've had problems similar to that so it was something that was familiar-the kicker was when gary said that there was only 1 mb of shared memory. thanks for the pat on the back, aca


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Way to go Milomorai,,,,,,,,,,,Glad its going for you Gary. I am glad you did'nt quit asking or trying. Great Job.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gary,

Glad its running ok now!
And yes, good call MILOMORAI !!

Cheers, John


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, I guess I like computers again.:up:


----------

